#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  AC VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVES training course download

## ali

Variable Frequency Drives (also known by other names such as Variable Speed Drives, Inverter Drives, Frequency Drives, Adjustable speed drives) are growing in importance every day as you see them being increasingly used in all kinds of places, not just manufacturing plants and industries, but also in office buildings, warehouses and other commercial places. The reason is easy. Variable Frequency Drives are the best thing that ever happened to the ac induction motor, as you can now control these motors in a variety of ways, which were not at all possible earlier.

However, the information that is available on how to use these drives is not very easily available. Of course there ARE several sources of information, but are problematic. Why? Read on below:
You have seen how detailed and comprehensive the ebook is. So what are you waiting for? Download the FREE PREVIEW of the ebook, so that you know what you're getting. The FREE PREVIEW allows you to browse through the ENTIRE BOOK for a limited time- so you have nothing to lose!

BASIC CONCEPTS

    Introduction 
    VFDs, VSDs, ASDs, VVVF Converters, Inverters 
    AC Motors 
    An ac induction motor 
    Speed Control of ac induction motors 
    Power, Speed and Torque 
    Torque 
    Locked Rotor Torque 
    Motor characteristics and types 
    Design A motor 
    Design B motor 
    Design C motor 
    Design D motor 
    Design E motor 
    Which type is best for my application? 
    Load torque characteristics for different kind of loads 
    Classification of loads 
    Constant Torque loads 
    Variable Torque loads 
    Constant Power loads 
    Four Quadrant Operation 
    Overview of AC motor controls 
    DOL starter (Direct On Line starter)/Across the line starter 
    Star (Wye) and Delta connections 
    Control with a VFD 
    Inverter Duty Motors 
    Advantages of using a VFD for control of motors 
    Speed Regulation 
    Better Power Factor 
    Soft Starting 
    Flexibility in input power 
    Precision Controls for torque and speed 
    Energy Saving 
    Replacement of control valves in process plants 
    Built in PID controls 
    Communication 
    Possibility of replacing DC drives with AC VFDs 
    Disadvantages of VFDs 
    Harmonics 
    Cannot be used with all motors 
    Distance limitations 
    Noise 
    Industrial applications of VFDs 

INSIDE A VFD 

    Introduction 
    Inside a VFD 
    Overall design 
    Rectifier Block 
    DC Link block 
    Inverter block 
    Controller block 
    VFD parts & VFD components 
    VFD Components  
    Diode  
    Diode Curve  
    Switching frequency of diodes  
    Rectifier Circuits  
    Half wave rectifier  
    Full wave rectifier (Bridge rectifier) 
    Three phase bridge rectifiers 
    Thyristors (Silicon Controlled Rectifiers-SCRs) 
    Firing angle 
    Three phase rectifier using thyristors 
    DC link block 
    Soft Charge Circuit
    Inverter Block 
    Transistor (BJT) 
    Working model of a transistor 
    Transistor as an amplifier 
    Transistor as a switch 
    MOSFET 
    IGBT 
    Pulse Width Modulation 
    How does Pulse Width Modulation work? 
    Changing the amplitude of the output sinusoidal waveform 
    Changing the frequency of the output sinusoidal waveform 
    Noise effects of PWM inverters 

VFD FUNCTIONS 

    Starting/Stopping of the motor 
    Acceleration/Deceleration 
    Ramping 
    Speed Limits 
    Speed Changing 
    a) Using the digital inputs 
    b) Using a potentiometer 
    c) Using the analog input signal 
    d) Using Digital Communication 
    Forward/Reverse operation 
    Motor Thermal Overload Protection 
    Slip Compensation 
    Control schemes in VFDs 
    Open Loop controls in VFDs 
    Closed loop control with VFDs 
    V/f Control 
    Vector Control 
    What is the "vector" in vector control? 
    Sensorless vector control 
    Flux Vector control (Closed loop) 
    Shaft encoders 
    Absolute encoders 
    Incremental encoders 
    Difference between absolute encoder and incremental encoder 
    Closed Loop Flux Vector Control 
    Field Oriented Control (FOC) 
    Comparison between V/f drives and Vector Control drives. 
    PID Control 
    Anti-windmill protection and Flying Start 
    Anti-windmill protection 
    Flying Start-Catching up with the motor at power on 
    Skip Frequencies 
    Torque Control 
    Direct Torque Control 
    How does DTC work? 
    Advantages of DTC 
    Disadvantages of DTC 
    Motoring and regeneration 
    Braking Resistor 
    Dynamic Braking 
    Line regenerative braking 
    DC injection braking 
    Motor Overflux braking 

ENERGY SAVINGS USING VFDs

    Types of Loads 
    Pumps, Fans and Blowers 
    Traditional flow control 


    Control of Centrifugal Pumps 
    Affinity Laws of Centrifugal Pumps 
    Centrifugal Pump basics 
    Pump Characteristic Curve 
    System Curve 
    Energy savings with fans and blowers 
    Other energy savings due to VFDs 
    Power Factor improvement 
    Reduction in demand charges 
    Shorter Duty Cycles 

SPECIFYING, SELECTING AND INSTALLING VFDs 

    Flowchart 
    Load considerations 
    Evaluate VFD benefits versus traditional motor controls 
    VFD features for maximum benefit 
    Derating of VFDs 
    Temperature Derating 
    Altitude Derating 
    Overload Capacity 
    Harmonics due to VFD installations 
    What are Harmonics? 
    Total Harmonic Distortion 
    Problems due to harmonics 
    What could be the PCC? Says who? 
    Measurement of harmonics 
    Harmonics in PWM type drives 
    Mitigation of harmonics 
    Supply voltage 
    Number of starts 
    Fuse Disconnects 
    Bypass circuit 
    Installation inside a panel or other enclosure 
    Earthing 
    Maximum Cable length from VFD to the motor 
    IGBT switching 
    Standing wave & Reflected wave phenomenon 
    Voltage drop 
    Long cable length solutions 
    Multiple inverters in the same VFD 

USING VFDS WITH DCS/PLC SYSTEMS 

    VFDs used in a process plant 
    Detailed Implementation of the above 
    Digital Communications 
    Need for digital communications 
    Functions of a typical digital network 
    Profibus 
    Modbus 
    Safety Aspects 
    Summary & Conclusion

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AC VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVES training course download

----------


## reda1004

thanks but the link not working

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

link not working

----------


## Setto72mr

xxxx
 :Frown:

----------


## ericssion

post with a good link.

----------


## ehernandez

link not working

----------


## leone22

link not working

----------


## fgm

Confirm, link does not working.Please, share it again, on different server.

----------


## mdtrivedi

Plesase update Download Link

----------


## Anin23

> Plesase update Download Link



Please reload it please or update the link in different server, please..  :Strawberry:

----------


## mej

Here are some links to excellent training materials on AC variable frequency drives.  Just copy and paste the links in your browser for a quick download.

*NEMA Application Guide for AC Adjustable Speed Drives*

94c0e3eb.theseforums.com       (copy and paste this URL into your browser)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     (long wait)


*ABB Guide to Variable Speed Drives*

5e93cad1.theseforums.com    

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    (long wait)


*The quick guide to AC variable speed drives (small charge in some countries - not free)*

7850c4f8.theseforums.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

919d34f2.theseforums.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*Variable Frequency Drives Efficiency Guide*

f4d7509f.filesonthe.net


*VFD Application Guide*

63b0956d.filesonthe.net

----------


## notachance

thank you for the links

----------


## DanBasy

A big thank you for the links.

See More: AC VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVES training course download

----------


## josefreitas

many thanks

----------


## riemmen

thank you

----------


## noelni

Excellent!

----------


## pollar

Thank you for the links

----------


## H4rDw4rE

Hi,
this is my first post on this forum.
Regards to all members of this great forum.
May I kindly ask to someone post links to AC VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVES training course  (ebook by Absiham).
I need it urgently and after searching it more than a month I finally find this forum, but as you can see links are broken.
Is there any chance to post new working links to this course?
Regards.

----------


## pollar

thanks

----------


## mukhriz

> Hi,
> this is my first post on this forum.
> Regards to all members of this great forum.
> May I kindly ask to someone post links to AC VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVES training course  (ebook by Absiham).
> I need it urgently and after searching it more than a month I finally find this forum, but as you can see links are broken.
> Is there any chance to post new working links to this course?
> Regards.



did you get the files?

----------


## H4rDw4rE

No,
I did not.
Do you have files?

----------


## mukhriz

> No,
> I did not.
> Do you have files?



no,dnt h v

----------

